# Carpetbaggers



## AWP (Jun 19, 2008)

I think some AFSOC units have these guys as part of their heraldry. If not, they should, IMO.

http://harringtonmuseum.org.uk/OpCarpetbagger.htm

An absolutely amazing story of one mission resulting in two men using one parachute after their bomber was shot down at low level. Come for the story, stay for the pictures.

http://harringtonmuseum.org.uk/Callahans Trapeze.htm


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 20, 2008)

Damn that is amazing.  Glad they weren't hurt any worse than they were...


----------

